# Advice on trimming Amazon Swords.



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm concerned on how to trim Amazon Swords. The problem is how much to thin them, what to do about the stumps and such. I've normally just left them but I want to know if there is something that can be done. I'm also worried about stressing my fish because there are about 10-20 fry and 3 very large swords in a 29 tall. Not sure the best course of action.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I usually just trim off the leaves one by one at the base of each leaf. It doesn't leave stumps that way...


----------

